# Andy Hayes is trying to find his family...long shot but...



## Ceej (Dec 28, 2014)

...you never know, do you? Apparently he's Brixton-based, seriously ill and trying to let his family know.


https://www.facebook.com/walkingthe...4962344191572/851853944835743/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2014)

> Walking the BreadlineUPDATE!! Posted on our page a few mins ago
> Tracie AndRhiannon Rayfield Thank you for sharing x sister Diane lives in Sutton is a nurse and local hospital, exwife Sharon and children Georgia and Louie. Brother Paul last know hmp swaleside (tbc if still there) mother poss Spain father deceased. Thanks again used to know Andy. Kings have been informed x


----------



## Ceej (Dec 28, 2014)

I've always had my finger on the pulse.......


----------

